# All Set to Go!!!



## s0615353 (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks everyone for all of your help, all 96 bottles of wine for my wedding are finally finished and ready for June 29th. Below is a picture of all four types of wine that will be given away as favors. From left to right (Chardonnay, Gewürztraminer, Pinot Noir and Cabernet Sauvignon): 





Here is a close up of the labels:


----------



## dralarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 14, 2013)

Just as beautiful as the bride will be!!


----------



## olusteebus (Apr 14, 2013)

excellent. Congratulations.


----------



## JoyofWine (Apr 14, 2013)

Looks great! Congrats!


----------



## bakervinyard (Apr 14, 2013)

Very nice, I bottled a Reisling and a Merlot for my daughter to give as favors at her wedding, june 22. Bakervinyard


----------



## Pumpkinman (Apr 14, 2013)

Very nice, Congrats! 22 years and still going strong here! May your marriage be full of love and happiness!


----------



## Abrnth3 (Apr 15, 2013)

Wines and Labels look great but I have not recieved my invatation yet.....lol Very nice good luck and God Bless you and yours....


----------



## jswordy (Apr 16, 2013)

This is an awesome thing, where the newlyweds give away a gift to their attendees. Nice high class labels, too.


----------



## Polarhug (Apr 17, 2013)

Wonderful idea!


----------



## s0615353 (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you all for your kind words and help over the past year!


----------

